# 13fingers here...........



## 13fingers (Jul 25, 2006)

I am member at many other sites. Probably spend some time here, site looks good.

Hope to get to know you cats a little better.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 25, 2006)

13fingers welcome to IM!


----------



## crazy_enough (Jul 25, 2006)

welcome aboard!


----------



## 13fingers (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome. Nice site you have here.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 28, 2006)

welcome to IM


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2006)

I dated a girl once who had a nick name of 13 fingers...Not sure what it ment?


Welcome to IM.


----------



## MyK (Jul 28, 2006)

I have 14 fingers!


----------



## MyK (Jul 28, 2006)

and three nipples!


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> I have 14 fingers!





			
				MyK said:
			
		

> and three nipples!


*#27*


----------



## 13fingers (Jul 29, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I dated a girl once who had a nick name of 13 fingers...Not sure what it ment?
> 
> 
> Welcome to IM.



Yeah, you may have wanted to ask her that. She might have been putting figers in places you wouldn't like 

Thanks everybody for the welcome


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *#27*



Fuck I finally get the number thing


----------



## MyK (Aug 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *#27*


10!


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 8, 2006)

#9


----------

